# Lake Baccarac Mexico



## Jim (Apr 6, 2020)

In Mid March I took a trip to Mexico to fish the famous Lake Baccarac. This has been touted as one of the Best Bass Lakes in the world. Well, it did not disappoint. I broke my personal best bass of 5.12 over and over and over again. If you are interested in reading about my trip (and my now current best), I wrote an article for the homepage. 

This will be a yearly trip for me if I can budget and afford it. That is how much I loved it. All-in including tips and extra spending money was around $3k. Not bad for a full week of lodging, meals, 6 full days of guided fishing, flights, and transportation to and from the airport. 

https://www.tinboats.net/mexico-bass-fishing-at-lake-baccarac-the-final-report/

If you LOVE bass fishing, I highly recommend adding a trip to Baccarac to your bucket list.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2020)

I read your report on the home page. I guess saying you had fun would be a little bit of an understatement. Haha

Glad you plan on going back.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 15, 2020)

Let’s see. I figure I can take Mrs Ldubs on a cruise to Mazatlan which is only 5 hours from Lake Baccarac. All I need to do is figure out how to explain why I’m taking fishing gear.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> Let’s see. I figure I can take Mrs Ldubs on a cruise to Mazatlan which is only 5 hours from Lake Baccarac. All I need to do is figure out how to explain why I’m taking fishing gear.


Or just tel her you are joining us in March 2021! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2020)

Holy chit. That was awesome.

Contact me to go next time

Do they harvest the bass at all?

Other species?


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2020)

Captain Ahab said:


> Holy chit. That was awesome.
> 
> Contact me to go next time
> 
> ...



Strictly catch and release unless the Bass Dies......deep hooks and bleeding, or if you find them floating with a huge tilapia stuck in their mouths and there is no way of bringing them back.

There are catfish and Talapia in this lake, and monster bass. Even I caught them. :lol: 

I reserved my spot for March 2021. I think there are 5 spots left for the group of 16. All in is around 3k


----------

